# Warp Tour 2010



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 24, 2010)

Is anyone going? and who are you gonna go see?

I'm going to the Gorge Amphitheater around Seattle, I'm going on my birthday (Aug 14th)
I'm going to see Anti flag, The Casualties, Drop Kick Murphys, White Chapel, Sum 41, and more


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Probably not, which sucks, as I want to see Andrew W.K. and Reel Big Fish. I bet my sisters will freak out over 3OH!3 and Nevershoutnever, though.

EDIT: Disregard this. It already came to Cleveland.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

lessee...

does it have siouxsie and the banshees? no.
does it have throbbing gristle? no.
does it have bauhaus? no.
does it have thomas dolby? no.
does it have gary numan? no.
does it have fad gadget? no.
does it have echo and the bunnymen? no.
does it have the legendary pink dots? no.
does it have die krupps? no.
does it have laibach? no.


well hell no I'm not going. I dont even recognize any of the bands other than "andrew WK" on it...


----------



## Takun (Jul 24, 2010)

Only three acts I'd want to see.  :\  

Wonder what Andrew WK will do.  He should randomly do all his piano stuff and chillax for laughs.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 24, 2010)

I wanted to see RBF and Streetlight Manifesto.  ;^;
My girlfriend went to Warped in St. Pete, FL last night.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 24, 2010)

Wasn't anything special.  Andrew WK was pretty good.  Reel Big Fish always puts on a good show.

Though the 311, Offspring, and Pepper show I saw before was better though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 25, 2010)

I missed the Cleveland date. Heard that shit got pretty nasty for the heavier bands.


----------



## Isen (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanted to see Andrew WK, but you know...Warped Tour and all.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

Suuuuuuuucckkkkkkkkkkkkssssssss


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2010)

I love it when people say it sucks, makes me laugh cause this aint for you. you ignorant Asshole >.<


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah even for Warped that's pretty bad.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't even recognize half the bands but I don't really care. I know what bands I want to see ^_^ 
I wanted to go to Meyhem but no my uncle decided to stay in his room 24/7


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I love it when people say it sucks, makes me laugh cause this aint for you. you ignorant Asshole >.<


 
Asshole? Sometimes. Ignorant? Nope! 8D

Doesn't have to be for me, I can still stand back and titter :v


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, there is def not enough bands there that I like. Mostly new shit tahts a dime a dozen and all sounds the same.
Like hmm, where is Devendra Banhart, The Shins, Joanna Newsome, Sufjan Stevens?!

If I hit up any music events they will either be the Pitchfork Music Festival (im actually watching it online right now ;_; so jealous) or the Electric Daisy Carnival, places I can ya know, actually get my groove on, not listen to screamo.

and oh my fucking god Attack Attack is there. Fuck no, sorry. Any tour that allows those fucking hacks play is going on my nice little blacklist.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to like Screamo, some is ok... but ya just NO!... I've been Eyes Set To Kill before and I liked them alot. Ya so they're screamo... Boohoo. I like alot of different music but i'm mainly their for the punk music thank you 



Felicia Mertallis said:


> yeah, there is def not enough bands there that I like. Mostly new shit tahts a dime a dozen and all sounds the same.
> Like hmm, where is Devendra Banhart, The Shins, Joanna Newsome, Sufjan Stevens?!
> 
> If I hit up any music events they will either be the Pitchfork Music Festival (im actually watching it online right now ;_; so jealous) or the Electric Daisy Carnival, places I can ya know, actually get my groove on, not listen to screamo.
> ...


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

HEY!!! guess what?? I love country!!!!!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2010)

that "legends" stage looks pretty cool

the dickies
adolescents
agent orange
FEAR, i cant believe fear would play for a bunch of 13 year olds i hope they throw beer bottles at them (the kids i mean) (get hit with the bottles, i mean)
but since when are everclear LEGENDS?

they stink!


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

You calm down sir. Everclear is the shit. 

Warped doesn't play a lot of bands I like, so iono if I'd ever go. Maybe. I definitely think they should change their slogan though. "16 years of Punk Rock" my ass. I like 3Oh!3 every now and again, and Attack Attack is pretty good, but punk rock they are not. 

Thy DO however have some good ska.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in hawaii...


----------



## Eske (Aug 7, 2010)

I went to Warped Tour at the gorge in 2007 and 2008.  Both times it was pretty fun, but it wasn't great.  The venue was what really made it worth it; it's so incredibly beautiful, there!  But out of the 50 or so bands playing, typically only a very small handful are any good, and luck usually has it that they're all playing at or around the same time.  D:


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 7, 2010)

I know that Warped isn't very good but Some bands I like are playing and I checked out about half the bands I didn't know. and My jeez are some of them BAD!


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

not going...let's just see who's gonna play that i won't get to see...*looks*
Alesana? AFSADFES! worth going just for them. :C
*BREATHE CAROLINA!?* i'm now sad that i'm not going :C
iwrestledabearonce! more sad that i'm not going!

thanks for making me sad now, OP.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

Wish I coulda gone. Don't really recognize many of the bands, but iv only been to one concert in my life, and I'd like to do it again.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

i was extra excited until i saw that some band called Confide is playing...a band that can take a wonderful, soft electro-indie song ("Such Great Heights") and bastardize it into a shitty christcore breakdown song. Read as: turn diamonds back into coal.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 8, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i was extra excited until i saw that some band called Confide is playing...a band that can take a wonderful, soft electro-indie song ("Such Great Heights") and bastardize it into a shitty christcore breakdown song. Read as: turn diamonds back into coal.


 
I just watched it.... I want to cry.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 8, 2010)

Usukari said:


> I just watched it.... I want to cry.


 
i KNOW RIGHT.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I'm sorry I like those bands which is why i'm going... And I love anti flag and the Causalities, Drop kick murphys too 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> not going...let's just see who's gonna play that i won't get to see...*looks*
> Alesana? AFSADFES! worth going just for them. :C
> *BREATHE CAROLINA!?* i'm now sad that i'm not going :C
> iwrestledabearonce! more sad that i'm not going!
> ...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 12, 2010)

Warp Tour is in 2 days! (on my birthday) I'll be on till Sunday.. ^_^


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i was extra excited until i saw that some band called Confide is playing...a band that can take a wonderful, soft electro-indie song ("Such Great Heights") and bastardize it into a shitty christcore breakdown song. Read as: turn diamonds back into coal.


 D:
fuckin christcore.

I'm sorry but christ is NOT hardcore, sorry folks.
maybe thor, but not buddy jesus.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 15, 2010)

My Brother saw Confide as I was see Suicide Silence. He said they we're bad. 
So I got kicked in the head lol. I'm most punk but I love metal ^_^


----------

